# Vasectomies?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was reading the "Age to Neuter" thread (didn't want to hi-jack it, so I started this one), and someone mentioned a dog vasectomy. I hadn't even thought of that.

Whenever I get a dog, I don't want him to breed, period. Does a vasectomy have the same effect as neutering, or no? I know it prevents them from actually reproducing, but if it's done at a younger age (before 2 years, which would be when I would neuter a male), will it hinder growth as neutering can? 

Basically, what I'm asking - *what is the difference between a vasectomy and a neuter, regarding health/growth? *


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The vasectomy doesn't affect hormones, just stops the sperm entering the ejaculate. Neutering affects hormones.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Neutering removes the testes from the male. Thus removing the organs that are responsible for producing much of the testosterone in males.

Vasectomy leaves the testes intact, but the vet will cut the vas deferens, thus inhibiting the sperm from being ejaculated. Hormones remain intact. There is a chance of the vas deferens regrowing and undoing the surgery.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

So I could have a vasectomy performed so that I wouldn't have to worry about reproduction, and then not worry about his growth being stunted?

What are the chances of the vas deferens regrowing?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My breeder had a male (passed away at 13 years old last year) that had a vasectomy and he was sterile until his last breath, had the procedure performed when he was around 3ish years old I believe?

If and when I decide Stark should be sterile, I will be electing for this procedure.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Mac was sterile until he had to be neutered due to an enlarged prostate. Most vets can do a simple test to see if there are any sperm.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

But they can still breed, not reproduce but breed. Intact dogs will be attracted to bitches in heat, will fight over said females, will roam in search of .... So you loose some of the advantages of neutering.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I believe this is a training, socialization and contaiment issue, not a neuter issue. JMO though.

Also a owner responsibility issue (how to read their dog body language, etc..).


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

middleofnowhere said:


> But they can still breed, not reproduce but breed. Intact dogs will be attracted to bitches in heat, will fight over said females, will roam in search of .... So you loose some of the advantages of neutering.


The main reason I want to wait to neuter is so that I could let my dog fill out completely, but I don't want to contribute to pet overpopulation. I'm not so much worried about the hormonal issues, like roaming (because I'm not planning to offer that chance), and stuff like that, unless it becomes a serious problem.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I believe this is a training, socialization and contaiment issue, not a neuter issue. JMO though.
> 
> Also a owner responsibility issue (how to read their dog body language, etc..).


ITA. IMO vesectimies offer a way to prevent reproduction without the disadvantages.

Anyone who is considering this option for the future may want to start looking now for a vet. While is a simple procedure, most vet don't do do vesectomies. If nothing else, you can check to see who your nearest reproduction vet is and contact them.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Just something to think about - some pet events will only allow altered males to enter. I take my dogs a lot of places, and there are many expos, etc. held around here throughout the year that will only allow a neutered dog to enter. I highly doubt they would accept the answer that he had a vesectomy and permit entry.

I realize this may not be a huge deal to many, but it's just something to keep in the back of your mind. For all accounts and purposes, your dog would still appear unneutered to the general public.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would think that since events such as this are planned in advance that having your vet records handy would help, no?

I have been to a few events where dogs were not required to be netuered (always on a leash) but I would think that having some documentation avaliable for those who inquired would be helpful.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

For some reason I though about dogs that have been neutered and had the real balls replaced with implants. They would also appear unaltered. The only reason to know for sure is vet records.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Is this a safe method?
I was also thinking of doing this.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

GSDSunshine said:


> For some reason I though about dogs that have been neutered and had the real balls replaced with implants. They would also appear unaltered. The only reason to know for sure is vet records.


I was thinking about this myself. I think it's really stupid do get a dog neutered and have the implants put in to make it look like he still has balls, but they would definitely look unaltered.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Konotashi said:


> I was thinking about this myself. I think it's really stupid do get a dog neutered and have the implants put in to make it look like he still has balls, but they would definitely look unaltered.


Some people have very personal or cultural reasons for not wanting to neuter a dog. If they can be swayed to neuter them, but still have it appear to others (and some people think, appear to the dog) as though he still has his testicles....more power to them. Personally, I just get them cut off.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

all I could think reading this is "Oh, this aren't his real balls, they're just falsies" said in a whisper, of course, so Fido doesn't hear.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Implants may look the same but they don't feel the same, at least that's what a vet told me. So if you are entering your dog in conformation shows I guess the judge could tell the difference...LOL 
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD 
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> Implants may look the same but they don't feel the same, at least that's what a vet told me. So if you are entering your dog in conformation shows I guess the judge could tell the difference...LOL


Never felt a dog's balls before, but I was watching a dog show and was wondering why they HAD to be intact to show. It's because they're evaluating the "breeding stock" and then the ones that are deemed the best of their breed can pass on their genes and better the breed.


----------

